# "BUILD & GARDEN CHAT"



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok .. Mike ... last week pouring "Mud" at LAX. .......^v^..
that's me way down there .............~~~~~~~~~>




No Laundry Room is complete unless you have your VW tiles! 
these are actual ceramic tiles I had a company silk screen the images onto the tiles for me...came out Groovy ~


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

On, I see, your one of those supervisors that thinks they do all the work . Kidding of course. So, whatcha building?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> On, I see, your one of those supervisors that thinks they do all the work . Kidding of course. So, whatcha building?





darn Barb you have good eyes .. you can see my clip board? 
ha hahaha .... It's a new tortoise table " pit" ....


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

I be liking those tiles. Love the big trigger fish too. 
Your going to need a tort table, nope tort mansion that big for that giant tortie you got


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm nowhere near a good builder. JD would never hire me  But I try  
I started building an insulated tort house for "my garden" . I plan to copy Tom's box but I had a hard time understanding the directions he gave. Lol. I'm sure most handy men would "get it" but I'm a stay at home mom and needed full directions! The Hubby gave me some pointers and here is where I left off (thanks a lot rainy weather!)
I hope to finish it once the rain moves on...
It's 4'x 2'x 2' with a 12"x 12" door
I finished insulating the lid..
Then had to run it under cover once the rain started.. 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Not bad kiddo not bad at all.....and MAMMA taught me .." Always treat a WOMEN with a HAMMER with RESPECT! ,,,,,, although two things ...is that foam going to be exposed to the elements on the outter sides? Also ... where your little door way is ... you should have brought the "uprights" actually known as "trimmers and king studs" ... all the way to the top of the " top plate" this will help stabalize the door opening as well as provide more nailing area for your foam/wall material .


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

Heather, most men measure once then have to cute twice, haha. They also don't show and tell until it's all finished. That way all the mistakes are hidden. 
Your doing a great job. I would let you help me as a volunteer
Hey Jeff, that's a laundry room? Really nice. Looking like its huge. My laundry room is a stacked washer and dryer


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> On, I see, your one of those supervisors that thinks they do all the work . Kidding of course. So, whatcha building?



Barb ... it's going to be 10 story building in Downtown LA...next to LAX and the HYATT....actually my best friend from Jr. High school is the Superintendent on the job....




wellington said:


> My laundry room is a stacked washer and dryer



ya mean no more bucket? .......


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Not bad kiddo not bad at all.....and MAMMA taught me .." Always treat a WOMEN with a HAMMER with RESPECT! ,,,,,, although two things ...is that foam going to be exposed to the elements on the outter sides? Also ... where your little door way is ... you should have brought the "uprights" actually known as "trimmers and king studs" ... all the way to the top of the " top plate" this will help stabalize the door opening as well as provide more nailing area for your foam/wall material .



um..let me see if I get it. 
The rigid insulation is covered with plywood on both sides. An outer wall and an inner wall. I'm just not done yet. So, the answer is "no it wont be exposed". Is that what you were asking?
The "trimmers and king studs" ? does that mean my 2x2 should also connect to the top of the frame? If so, I have more and can fix that if I need to. Again, all sides have a plywood wall on the outside and the inside. 

I really did my best to understand Tom's directions and copy it. I'll use the mini oil filled heat radiator, too.


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

Gosh darn, nope. I gots me a washer an dryer an hung up the wash board and bucket. I be moving up.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 9, 2013)

Man you make way to much money. Very nice JD 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> Gosh darn, nope. I gots me a washer an dryer an hung up the wash board and bucket. I be moving up.



v^v^hummin'....movin' on up ...v^vto the top v^v^to high rise apartment in the sky .....
no wonder I couldn't find your house I was driving around everywhere looking for dem' laundry lines!....


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

would love to do that someday..maybe i wont make a career out of the Marines after all. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

LMAO, you crack me up


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad kiddo not bad at all.....and MAMMA taught me .." Always treat a WOMEN with a HAMMER with RESPECT! ,,,,,, although two things ...is that foam going to be exposed to the elements on the outter sides? Also ... where your little door way is ... you should have brought the "uprights" actually known as "trimmers and king studs" ... all the way to the top of the " top plate" this will help stabalize the door opening as well as provide more nailing area for your foam/wall material .
> ...



perfect ... so it will have a ply wood outer surface.... gotcha' on that part of my question. On the "kingstuds" ....ok see how you made your little door way ....and the vertical 2x2's you cut to height? Carry those all the way up to the top rail, cut them snug ... plumb and nail from the top and bottom of your unit ....and even before hand you can nail your " header" the horizontal piece of 2x2 you have in your doorway to those two pieces ....slide the "door unit in" and nail from the top and bottom of your unit. This will provide a very sturdy support ... especially in an operatable opening.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Gotcha! Thx 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## wellington (Oct 9, 2013)

Heather, I believe Jeff is saying for it to be like this. Jeff, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## sibi (Oct 9, 2013)

Heather, nice job. Isn't it funny how men speak men's language and women just speak plain Your project looks clean and well built. Are you planing on placing it in the ground as Tom did? If this thread continues in the next couple of days, I'll post my pics of the shed converted into an insulated enclosure. I just got through putting down the adhesive for the cork flooring. The insulation is in and the durck will be put in this week. After that, I'll have to figure how I want to divide the room for the two bigger sullies.
But, for the most part, the outdoor enclosure will be completed. The Kane pig pads should come this week, and my sullies should move in at the end of this week.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Barb...that is what I pictured in my mind! 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok....building is so hard!!!!
I'm going to play the gender card.  I have been having a hard time building this tort house but I can make a mean meal, keep a clean house, care for the kids and run the house hold with ease!

I got more done today but after an emotional meltdown my husband had to come to my rescue. He finished the cutting and putting up the walls.  yay for my hero! Lol

I still have to add the floor insulation and plywood floor, caulk everything, make the door, hang door flaps, attach the roof and paint. 
When I (we, since I'll probably enlist more help from the hubby) finish this house I need a break from all this turtle enclosure construction I've done...it's been kicking my girlie butt!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks good Heather. Be proud.
Hey, do you think the men don't have help? Did you see that picture Tom posted of the friends digging his night box dens. 
Also, if I remember right, Jeff had posted a pic of something he built and again, it was a pic of his friend doing something. Hmmm, very fishy don't ya think
They (others) build it we (ones needing it) claims the glory 
Okay, you give the others a small piece of the credit too.
Kidding Jeff and Tom. But the pics don't lie


----------



## sibi (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, Barb, bow true. Sandy, you're so funny. I'm picturing myself in your place, only I can't get my hubby to do anything I couldn't do. I have to hire people. Now the enclosure shed we're doing, I did the flooring all by myself (cork flooring and insulation) and this includes using adhesive. Let's just say I'm not a great painter, so...


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> Heather, I believe Jeff is saying for it to be like this. Jeff, correct me if I'm wrong



PERFECT!


----------



## bigred (Oct 10, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok .. Mike ... last week pouring "Mud" at LAX. .......^v^..
> that's me way down there .............~~~~~~~~~>
> 
> 
> ...





HA Very cool, I use to do tile for a living. Ive done murals, bowers museum, Brea mall, Hello Kitty stores all kinds of fire insurance work. I currently do refrigeration,,,,,basically a refrigeration mechanic. Myself and one other guy are in charge of approx. 200 coolers in downtown 
L A. 12 coolers went down today, busy day. My next project is an insulated wooden enclosure for the rads. What are you doing on that job site, I thought you were a door guy?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

thatâ€™s just One thing Ed .....a " finish carpenter " trim work and door specialist, but I sling Mud , Do block and Brick, tile ,Frame/pound nails ...some sparky , some H20....Enjoy doing custom hardscapes and redwood decks. In Ca. a B-1 #Lic ...Means you do it all ....you do not have to sub out one thing . But thatâ€™s a thing of the past ...now every **** , Jane and Harry call themselves contractors......Heck you can even take the test at home now on the internet!....that's funny! I stopped contracting few years back , and actually retired this year!


I do have some 1-lite French doors left â€¦.if you need some for the house â€¦I just blew out the kitchen and did a complete make-over , textured the walls , new cabinets, counter tops .. the whole nine yards ...


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> thatâ€™s just One thing Ed .....a " finish carpenter " trim work and door specialist, but I sling Mud , Do block and Brick, tile ,Frame/pound nails ...some sparky , some H20....Enjoy doing custom hardscapes and redwood decks. In Ca. a B-1 #Lic ...Means you do it all ....you do not have to sub out one thing . But thatâ€™s a thing of the past ...now every **** , Jane and Harry call themselves contractors......Heck you can even take the test at home now on the internet!....that's funny! I stopped contracting few years back , and actually retired this year!
> 
> 
> I do have some 1-lite French doors left â€¦.if you need some for the house â€¦I just blew out the kitchen and did a complete make-over , textured the walls , new cabinets, counter tops .. the whole nine yards ...



my biological father owned his own contracting business down in Diego..doors were his specialty too. i dont remember the names of the buildings he did, but i know there were some in the Gaslamp District he did when they were restoring the old buildings. he sold the business and now grows (or at least he did, dont know if he still does) medical MJ. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

Heck Nate ... I probably know him ....Or your my son ! >heh< 
I'm 3rd generation Diegan ... even lived in the gaslamp ...in a sweet loft ...I will have to take some pics of the pics I have ...Heck it was 2o years back ... ever herd of the Side Bar ... on 5th and Market?


Ed ..... I thought you did the Ford thing ?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Heck Nate ... I probably know him ....Or your my son ! >heh<
> I'm 3rd generation Diegan ... even lived in the gaslamp ...in a sweet loft ...I will have to take some pics of the pics I have ...Heck it was 2o years back ... ever herd of the Side Bar ... on 5th and Market?



his name is Gunnar Grimm, may even go by Bruce. hes a tall guy. has anger issues. haha. and yes, i know the place


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Heck Nate ... I probably know him ....Or your my son ! >heh<
> ...



ha ha ha .. don't we all .. it happens when ya get old!


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



i dont need to be old. haha. im already there


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

any one build bikes or cars?.........The title never does state what kind of build ... and can I get pissed at myself for highjacking my own thread?
Do I have to cite my ownself? ..... Darn this is so confusing ?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> any one build bikes or cars?.........The title never does state what kind of build ... and can I get pissed at myself for highjacking my own thread?
> Do I have to cite my ownself? ..... Darn this is so confusing ?



i think some members here would come together and have you put in a ward if you start fighting with yourself. haha. but we would let you have a computer to keep posting. and i dont build bikes or cars, but i do build/repair/upgrade paintball guns..if that counts for anything.


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog



and because this is also a garden thread..earlier i picked up a venus fly trap from good ol' wally world (walmart). 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice " trapper"........time for some flies!....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 11, 2013)

Looove Wally's World  
LOL 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > any one build bikes or cars?.........The title never does state what kind of build ... and can I get pissed at myself for highjacking my own thread?
> ...





Oh Nate .. I'm sure there is a few who would like to see me somewhere else...<heh> ......can't please um all! ...
I have never gone paint-ballin' - always wanted to ...looks fun with a group of people and a "capture the flag" type game . 
Although I have done some " paint hauling" .......here is a PPG 3 stage lacquer with ghost flames beneath the overlays. A 2 year bike build and this one could have been a Trailer Queen...
but that's no fun! 










JD~


----------



## sibi (Oct 11, 2013)

JD, that Ike is awesome!!!! I'm not a bike person, but, this one is so cool, I'd get on it any day.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Sibi â€¦ the bike itself - Harley Motor â€œ pumpedâ€ .. but every thing else all custom made , frame , fenders, triple clamp , exhaustâ€¦even the seat from â€œ Bitchen Richâ€ and real ostrich skin to boot â€¦..all allen heads not one phillips or flat head on the bike . 
It was my second build on a bike , I usually do vintage Vwâ€™s â€¦. either bone stock or Cal Bug them out â€¦.


----------



## sibi (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow! What rough estimate would one of these custom made bikes go for, if you don't mind?



N2TORTS said:


> Thanks Sibi â€¦ the bike itself - Harley Motor â€œ pumpedâ€ .. but every thing else all custom made , frame , fenders, triple clamp , exhaustâ€¦even the seat from â€œ Bitchen Richâ€ and real ostrich skin to boot â€¦..all allen heads not one phillips or flat head on the bike .
> It was my second build on a bike , I usually do vintage Vwâ€™s â€¦. either bone stock or Cal Bug them out â€¦.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

25-30k


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a beautiful ride there Jeff. Don't hate me, but I'm a yamaha fan myself, from way back.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> That's a beautiful ride there Jeff. Don't hate me, but I'm a yamaha fan myself, from way back.



Oh yea ... the Ol' RD two strokes .... vroooommmmmmmmmm


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...





come to AZ and i'll take you..go to the best field. haha. its fun stuff. that bike is gnarly. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok for the VW Knuckle Heads ...
Some more " builds" ......

61' Right-Hand Drive


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok for the VW Knuckle Heads ...
> Some more " builds" ......
> 
> 61' Right-Hand Drive



very clean


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2013)

Love it. Great job.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Why thank ya Barb ...and Nate ....
Xtra clean ...62' 17-Window De~lux






58' Standard








63' Rag-Top






Ahhhhh...these were the good ol' days ....I wish I kept these along with a few others , as they would buy a lot of tortoises these days!


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Why thank ya Barb ...and Nate ....
> Xtra clean ...62' 17-Window De~lux
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i agree on the extra clean. and they would buy more than just some cool tortoises. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

57' Single Cab .....




Now time for paint and Safari Windows......






This was the Yellow 62' Micro bus engine ...


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

damn dude. i like that van. a lot. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

it was one of my favo's too .... had cool plates on it .. UCMY62
Sold it to the Japanese who used to buy up all dubâ€™s in the early 80â€™s....much like all of these cars .


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> it was one of my favo's too .... had cool plates on it .. UCMY62
> Sold it to the Japanese who used to buy up all dubâ€™s in the early 80â€™s....much like all of these cars .



haha i like it. my stepdad has a 66 Ford F-100, wanted to restore it but money is just way too tight for that. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > it was one of my favo's too .... had cool plates on it .. UCMY62
> ...



you wont belive this ..... me too! ... I will post pics in a bit gotta hit the store.........


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



thats awesome. i'll post pictures as well


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## bigred (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Heck Nate ... I probably know him ....Or your my son ! >heh<
> I'm 3rd generation Diegan ... even lived in the gaslamp ...in a sweet loft ...I will have to take some pics of the pics I have ...Heck it was 2o years back ... ever herd of the Side Bar ... on 5th and Market?
> 
> 
> Ed ..... I thought you did the Ford thing ?





I did the Ford thing off and on but I really dont like dealing with people 
(customers) at all. I am very anti social and not the customer service type. Its a family owned business kind of thing and I just simply had to get out of there. To much family at work for me and alot of tension. My current job I respond to service calls with a guy that I work with and we are on the move all day and usually off by 1pm and we start early. I like doing HVAC and refrigeration, its what I know the most about and making double from when I was at the Ford dealer. Gotta make good money to buy high dollar torts U KNOW


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

bigred said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Heck Nate ... I probably know him ....Or your my son ! >heh<
> ...





i get the family thing, and not wanting to deal with people. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## bigred (Oct 11, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...





NATESTER Are you anti social to.  J D I had a safari 65 VW camper van about 10 years ago and wish I still had it. It would be worth about 15 to 20K now. I have been getting the itch to get a VW again maybe a bug but the VW van has always been my favorite. We are a bit limited on space, we moved next door to my mom to help her out in her golden years. If you come across any complete stock bugs at a good price let me know


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

bigred said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...





depends on how you look at it..i LOVE to go out and party (whether or not im drinking), but i dont care to go to the mall with my girlfriend because chances are i will end up in a fight and arrested if i dont outrun the cops. my mood for the day also plays a role in this. based on that, you can decide as to whether or not youre going to consider me anti-social. haha. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

bigred said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...





depends on how you look at it..i LOVE to go out and party (whether or not im drinking), but i dont care to go to the mall with my girlfriend because chances are i will end up in a fight and arrested if i dont outrun the cops. my mood for the day also plays a role in this. based on that, you can decide as to whether or not youre going to consider me anti-social. haha. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog





Tippmann X7..acquired three different non-working paintball guns and put good parts on the most complete one of the three. originally a $300+ gun, built for less than $30. since then ive put many upgrades into it, worth over $650 now. not including gear. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


heres that F-100





0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Nate nice looking PBG.....looks like the real deal ! ....and the Ford too funny.. mine was white too!Notice the 67' front grill? It was my first car at 16 years old. My Gran-pa passed and I got his truck . Sold the camper shell , and lifted the beast 10" . My pops taught me how to weld around this age , so I built my own triple shock system. Had this truck all thru high school ... and was very well known in town ...even by SDPD. This pic is from 33 years ago ..with my little brother in law chattering away .....







Some more Vw's .........






and this was a rare one ... not your typical 914 ....this was a 914 -6
( had the 911 motor in it ... was like driving a "haul butt slot car")




Mr. Ed .....so no Mo' sales . I can feel ya .....I never knew you were into HVAC. Good for you !  And yes ....I still have a bug as my Sunday driver .... and see stuff/connections all the time .....let me know what you have in mind and your budget. And your 65' would be worth more than that buddy .....


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Nate nice looking PBG.....looks like the real deal ! ....and the Ford too funny.. mine was white too!Notice the 67' front grill? It was my first car at 16 years old. My Gran-pa passed and I got his truck . Sold the camper shell , and lifted the beast 10" . My pops taught me how to weld around this age , so I built my own triple shock system. Had this truck all thru high school ... and was very well known in town ...even by SDPD. This pic is from 33 years ago ..with my little brother in law chattering away .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you sir. haha, if the cops recognize you then that could either be really good or bad..but im assuming in your case it wasnt for the best of reasons. damn dude, puttin in work on the baby. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## bigred (Oct 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Nate nice looking PBG.....looks like the real deal ! ....and the Ford too funny.. mine was white too!Notice the 67' front grill? It was my first car at 16 years old. My Gran-pa passed and I got his truck . Sold the camper shell , and lifted the beast 10" . My pops taught me how to weld around this age , so I built my own triple shock system. Had this truck all thru high school ... and was very well known in town ...even by SDPD. This pic is from 33 years ago ..with my little brother in law chattering away .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J D No I wasnt selling cars, worked in service and the body shop and the parts dept and new car delivery,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,everything but selling cars


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

GotCha! .....


----------



## taza (Mar 14, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok for the VW Knuckle Heads ...
> Some more " builds" ......
> 
> 61' Right-Hand Drive


I've always wanted one


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 14, 2015)

*De'Feuerwehr* For all the other luv dubbers'......Well here Is the Newest Project.....just completed...


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks awesome!! I love the matte finish!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2015)

wellington said:


> I be liking those tiles. Love the big trigger fish too.



That's a Naso Tang, not a trigger. Sheesh...


----------



## wellington (Mar 15, 2015)

Tom said:


> That's a Naso Tang, not a trigger. Sheesh...



It is a tang, I know that, I had one years ago, don't know why I would write trigger and I don't even remember seeing this thread or writing on it. Man, I'm getting old


----------



## wellington (Mar 15, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> *De'Feuerwehr* For all the other luv dubbers'......Well here Is the Newest Project.....just completed...


Pretty darn cool.


----------

